
Running Windows under FreeBSD's bhyve - vezzy-fnord
http://pr1ntf.xyz/windowsunderbhyve.html
======
protomyth
The current BSD Now episode[1] has thoughts on this and the passing of
@creepingfur[2][3] (Benjamin Perrault).

1)
[http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2015_12_16-im_talking_about_th...](http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2015_12_16-im_talking_about_the_man_in_the_middle)

2)
[https://twitter.com/michaeldexter/status/676290499389485057](https://twitter.com/michaeldexter/status/676290499389485057)

3) [http://pastebin.com/4BQ5uVsT](http://pastebin.com/4BQ5uVsT)

------
jlgaddis
I'm certainly no expert on XML, but it looks like there's a good chunk of the
_Win2k8-AutoUnattend.xml_ file missing.

Unfortunately, at the present moment, that's probably the part of this that
I'm most interested in.

ETA: Found the original XML file [0].

[0]:
[https://github.com/pr1ntf/YetAnotherBhyveScript/blob/master/...](https://github.com/pr1ntf/YetAnotherBhyveScript/blob/master/Win2k8-AutoUnattend.xml)

------
itgoon
Poor guest support is why I ended up switching from FreeBSD to Linux for my
test server.

I'd like to go back, but I can't justify a single box for a single instance -
I run lots of VMs, using all operating systems.

So I'm glad to see this, and I hope they continue the improvements.

------
jbssm
I know very little about FreeBDS and bhyve. But, is it possible to pass direct
access to the GPU to the virtual machine this way?

That way it would be possible to play the games in Windows or to use CUDA in a
Linux guest inside bhyve.

~~~
DiabloD3
bhyve would have to support what is called "PCI-E passthrough", and support
such functionality via IOMMUs to allow device-initiated DMAs to work (which
GPUs, >=10gbit NICs, storage controllers, etc, all require).

KVM, Xen, and ESXI all support this, so if bhyve doesn't support it yet, it
most likely will in the future.

~~~
qbrass
It should work for Intel's VT-d, but you're out of luck if you use AMD.

~~~
grubles
What? AMD has support for IOMMU.

~~~
sveiss
The implementation is different to Intel's. AFAIK, bhyve has code to support
one but not the other.

------
cakes
Even though it looks like (and probably is, I can't easily try this right now)
a lot of work, it's cool to see this running on bhyve

